# Pranks At Work.



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so the guys at work have gotten pretty good with there pranks. The first time I got my drawers taped over on my tool box and it zip tied to a pole. I then taped there whole box up and drawers used 4 rolls of tape. Lol well today they used the hot glue from the dent puller and made lugs on my box wheels so it clunks along when I pull it. Well now I'm all out of ideas on how to get them back. I work in a paint shop so I have access to some good stuff. Any ideas would be appreciated. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You could put zip ties on their drive shaft. Makes them think something is wrong.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

i used to work in one of those. if u hav some clear tape, the wide stuff, u can tape the fosset, where the water comes out. just tape over the hole but leave a tiny hole at the end to when they turn on the water it shoots a stream right at them. u will hav to testit to get it right and not use alot of tape or they may see it. u could button there jacket to a chair. wrap there hose around a rotisserie a million diferent directions. yellow tape on the back of there shirt. oh a good one, dont know if u use spray can paint but if u do u can wait til they put a coat on something then swap their can with a different color. u can even spray a little on the tip so it looks like the color they wer using. may think of more and if i do ill let u know but these r the 1s we used


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

grease under the car door handle


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if they have a desk and drink outta a non see through cup......i have did this put like squirts of germx in their drink, it taste horrible i have had it done and have done it lol.....put a thing of chicken behind their back seat after about 3 days in the sun they will start searching and it doesnt go away right after you take it out either.....it starts out slow then gets worst and worst til they find it.......


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Vaseline on their wiper blades. Superglue the lock on their toolbox. Shrink wrap their car or truck completely. Rainbow sticker with a magnet on the back of their vehicle.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha ha I like these. Keep them
Coming. It's got my gears going. And yes we use rattle cans also so that one would be hilarious. Lol I would love to
Do the water ones but we have no water source in the shop except for DI water. And that wouldn't be very good. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> if they have a desk and drink outta a non see through cup......i have did this put like squirts of germx in their drink, it taste horrible i have had it done and have done it lol.....put a thing of chicken behind their back seat after about 3 days in the sun they will start searching and it doesnt go away right after you take it out either.....it starts out slow then gets worst and worst til they find it.......


Ye my buddy had a dead chicken wire tied to his muffler. You can imagine what it smelt like after the feathers and skin started to burn. We worked together so I had to ride with him. Took three weeks to get rid of. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

We have glued pop bottles to work benches , put silicone in the corners of a locker or silicone the wheel of a tool box too the metal frame that the wheel sits in and my favorite loosen the faucet on the sink so when the water is turned on it pops off and water goes every where.


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

wear gloves and coat all their tools in vasoline or ky 

Icy hot in their resperator


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

worst one i ever did was weld a co-workers tool box shut, haha! we get shop tools and scraped together tool boxes to work with so wasn't a big deal. when he came back he struggled for a bit than hooked up his carbon arc and cut the weld to get in.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

2010brute750 said:


> wear gloves and coat all their tools in vasoline or ky
> 
> Icy hot in their resperator


I like that one. We have a fresh air supply so I could put it in the filter. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

06BRUTEFORCE said:


> worst one i ever did was weld a co-workers tool box shut, haha! we get shop tools and scraped together tool boxes to work with so wasn't a big deal. when he came back he struggled for a bit than hooked up his carbon arc and cut the weld to get in.


Lol I work for GM doing paint repair. They are very picky about stuff were allowed to play with. Ive tried to get a welder. At least once a week. All we have is a stud welder. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Grease under tool box handles. Smear a thin layer of mayonase on the lenses and nose piece of there safety glasses. We like to tail people. A corosive or hazardous stickers on there butt, A piece of tape with a bright string or bright paper that you can make to look like a cow or tiger or pig or devils tail on there back or belt. You must be sneeky and have a lite touch for this one or you'll get caught... HAHA


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

This is the best prank I have ever pulled. Although I personally didnt do it, but I masterminded it and my engineering department took care of the dirty work during a mid watch. 

I was starting to get sick of coming into work at the dry dock and finding rainbow stickers and unicorn stickers on my hard hat that deck force had left for us the night before.

Took 300 yards of 30lb test to complete :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

this is a bit time consuming but can be done alot faster if thought out and ready.....wire their horn to their truck or car to the brakes so every time they tap them the horn engages lol......that is priceless


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

We use foam window cleaner Ina an aerosol can 
When someone bends over and works on a car apart a good size white ball of foam on there *** an like 2-3 mins later the foam is Gone and there wondering why there *** Is wet 

Also expand a foam there tool box doors so they can't be opened 


Dump packing peanuts in a tool box door !!! It's awful because you can see the bottom to find a tool and you have to dump the whole tool box to get it out hahaha


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Also put a small dab of seam sealer on a quarter and stick it to the floor and sit back and watch !


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a few good ones for trial that are friggin priceless !

drill 1/4-28 holes on the back of the tool box and install grease fittings right above every drawer, get a pneumatic grease gun and a 35 pound drum of grease and fill that S.O.B up !! what a mess to clean !

for anyone that can make dry ice or has it at work ...
take some small pieces and put it in a plastic coke bottle, any size will work, then take some isoproply alcohol fill up just enough to cover the dry ice, install cap loosely and put it under the tool box of choice or in a drawer that the person will be opening soon , after a few minutes the pressure build up will make the bottle exploded and pop so dayum loud it sounds like a grenade !!

anybody make power bombs? ?

anyone that uses sealant kits that come in tubes like caulk and used in a pneumatic sealant gun..
after using the last of the sealant, remove the tip, let the sealant cure . install an air fitting in place of the sealant tip, fill the tube with grease, vasoline or what ever is nasty enough to make life miserable, about half way up, then fill the rest with baby powder, then find a suitable arse hole to get even with , hook up the air line and point the cannon. dude gets covered with grease and baby powder !!

I had a wonderful trick played on me 2 years ago when I resigned to move to my current job, i wish i had a picture handy . I had a nice snap on box and a cheaper craftsman box that I let others work out of , i would keep the really big tools in it that I didnt use often so i didnt keep my eyes on it as often , anyways, I came in on my last day to load up the boxes, snap on was untouched thank god, the craftsman however , I searched for and couldnt find it, after a brief search I see what resembled the make of my box, but couldnt fathom the thought of what came next. The pricks took this black tool and chrome tool box, to the paint hangar, removed all the drawers, painted the whole box [email protected]@y pink ! stencil a few bright red hearts as an overlay, and painted each drawer a different color of the rainbow!! it was priceless. I couldnt do crap but laugh ! I still have this thing in my shed collecting dust . 

take a 150 cc syringe and fill it up with water or chemical of choice, tape underneath a tool box drawer with the plunger close to the drawer below it, when somebody walks up to their box to nudge it closed .. they get what ever is in the syringe , I always made it crotch level so it looked like they pisssed themselves,


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> this is a bit time consuming but can be done alot faster if thought out and ready.....wire their horn to their truck or car to the brakes so every time they tap them the horn engages lol......that is priceless


I've actually thought about this one but on there tool box. And wire it to a drawer. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> I have a few good ones for trial that are friggin priceless !
> 
> drill 1/4-28 holes on the back of the tool box and install grease fittings right above every drawer, get a pneumatic grease gun and a 35 pound drum of grease and fill that S.O.B up !! what a mess to clean !
> 
> ...


Ha ha man is this what you do for a living?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Ha ha man is this what you do for a living?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


lol, no , I was an aircraft mechanic for many years, me and a few friends from elem school all the way up till now have all moved and worked with each other and normally on the same crew. We always try to top the other with a better prank, now we are in management and dont get to try out new pranks anymore unless its at our houses. But we have def come up with some good ones  

I once managed to hang a tool box from an I-beam in a hangar lol. The company has a HUGE forklift , that was awesome . And also took 3 days for him to find it after making a theft report in HR and security. Miss those days


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well today I found my box in the locker room. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys are just nasty. Those are great.

I really wouldn't recommend the valeline on the wiper blade thought. That could prove to be dangerous.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

The guys used to put Texas a&m stickers in my truck and I'd get so pissed so one day when the went to lunch I stayed a little late and I screwed all the ladders, tool bags, and tool pouches to the trusses. Funny thing is they didn't have a ladder to use to get it down until the next day.


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

Anything with anti seize is just funny. I am still a fan of the frozen shaving cream in tool box. Hole punch paper arseholes in truck/car AC vents are good. Just remember to turn the AC on high...


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Water also works with dry ice in a bottle, but I don't recommend putting it in someone's tool box if you have ever seen one go off it is LOUD and plastic flys!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

MUDFORCE750 said:


> Anything with anti seize is just funny. I am still a fan of the frozen shaving cream in tool box. Hole punch paper arseholes in truck/car AC vents are good. Just remember to turn the AC on high...


Frozen shaving cream?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

poke small hole in soda can under the drink hole and when they go to drink it they'll think they hav a hole in there lip. you can actually hold trigger on air blower, fill with water and release trigger. it will stay in until trigger is pulled again. works best when they are getting ready to blow theirself off and theyll blow water all over themselves. not alot but enough to leave a wet spot. best part is they will just think the filters need to be changed.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

i put pics some of my buddies trucks on craigslist a while back with their phone numbers on the ad and put the for sale price about 5k under KBB value. 

they were pissed with how many ppl they had calling asking if they sold their trucks yet and when they would be able to meet lol. 

the best part is they wont see that comin! just make up a bs craigslist account and you're good to go.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

RAGE Customs said:


> i put pics some of my buddies trucks on craigslist a while back with their phone numbers on the ad and put the for sale price about 5k under KBB value.
> 
> they were pissed with how many ppl they had calling asking if they sold their trucks yet and when they would be able to meet lol.
> 
> the best part is they wont see that comin! just make up a bs craigslist account and you're good to go.


Dude that is awesome ! I'm going to do that tonight ! Omg my cuz is gonna be fired up !! Thanks for the idea!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

lol make sure you take some pics if you can. you will get more phone calls. alot of ppl dont click on adds without pics


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> Dude that is awesome ! I'm going to do that tonight ! Omg my cuz is gonna be fired up !! Thanks for the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha y'all come up with some stuff. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

RAGE Customs said:


> i put pics some of my buddies trucks on craigslist a while back with their phone numbers on the ad and put the for sale price about 5k under KBB value.
> 
> they were pissed with how many ppl they had calling asking if they sold their trucks yet and when they would be able to meet lol.
> 
> the best part is they wont see that comin! just make up a bs craigslist account and you're good to go.


 
We have done something like that but put the guy had chicken and goats for free, he got LOTS of calls!!!


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

i did this one about a year ago.

at the end of the day after i shut down the air compressors and drained them, i went over to one of my guys truck and got on the rear driver side where he couldnt see me and i let the air out of his driver rear tire and the spare and left a foot pump next to his wheel to air it back up lol

got one of these at walmart for like $12


----------



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

Freeze a can of Barbasol then cut the end off. As it thaws it starts to expand.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i just did the craigslist thing to my buddies brute he leaves here in the garage lol....posted it up for 2k it is a 2008 all decked out with his number im waiting for a pissed off phone call saying someone posted my shizzznit lol......


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> i just did the craigslist thing to my buddies brute he leaves here in the garage lol....posted it up for 2k it is a 2008 all decked out with his number im waiting for a pissed off phone call saying someone posted my shizzznit lol......


lol let us know how it goes. This is one of the best ideas i have ever seen. My boss at work is all about his lifted yoter. Not sure how he would take it though.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> lol let us know how it goes. This is one of the best ideas i have ever seen. My boss at work is all about his lifted yoter. Not sure how he would take it though.


 
If you do it by yourself then no one can tell on you but you. I would do it and not say nothing to no one and see what happens!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Welp my buddy called me this morning madder then a hornet lol...saying some a hole posted my brute on cl.....I said really??? He said yeah even worst they did it for 2k and I have 9 million calls and text for ppl wanting to come pick it up right now if it is running lol....I said well atleast you can sell it lol.....he said I can't believe this crap, so he said he was gonna flag it on cl......so what do I do play it off then delete it before he flagged it now on to his truck for sale lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Best one I ever did was when I worked offshore on a drilling rig we was tripping out of the hole and the opposite crew driller walked up and smeared pipe dope all on the back of my neck!!! So the next day after he got off I snuck back into the living quarters and got his carhart jacket and his insulated bibs and went and soaked them in a tub of water and then went and hung them up in the big walk in freezer we had at work. About 10 minutes befor the got up for shift I ran back in and hung them up outside his door He was not a happy camper


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

if u do the craigslist thing make sure u complain about someone doing it to u to throw off any accusations. after the fact ofcourse. lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

joemel said:


> Best one I ever did was when I worked offshore on a drilling rig we was tripping out of the hole and the opposite crew driller walked up and smeared pipe dope all on the back of my neck!!! So the next day after he got off I snuck back into the living quarters and got his carhart jacket and his insulated bibs and went and soaked them in a tub of water and then went and hung them up in the big walk in freezer we had at work. About 10 minutes befor the got up for shift I ran back in and hung them up outside his door He was not a happy camper


We always put water in there hard hats or rubber boots an froze um.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Had this hispanic girl started at work.....

One of the other girls asked how do you say "Come here" in spanish.....

Told her "Te amo"........ which means I Love You......

The hispanic girl freaked out and in her best english she could muster up said, "NO....NO...I like MEN!!"


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

oldmanbrute said:


> Had this hispanic girl started at work.....
> 
> One of the other girls asked how do you say "Come here" in spanish.....
> 
> ...


lmao.......NICE!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man this is some good stuff. I'm not that creative. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

we had a welder that always gave us crap all day at the shop we worked at he always left his work boots on top of the lockers so we welded the steel toes together for him lmao


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

I work in a chemical plant and we have to shower before leaving. Well,I always leave my locker open while in the shower and my co worker who happens to be a good friend would either close and lock my locker or put something in it while I was away. I got this idea that involved a rubber snake and some fishing line. I happen to know his combination because his lock is from our old team locker so one day I wait for him to leave and then rig the line to the door so that when he opens his locker he gets a face full of snake. He comes in the control room the next morning and is ready to call a truce to the gags.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

pranks ! ask a fireman! 

some quickies-- zipties around the driveshaft( dont cut the tails off)

placing keys in a large cup or container; filling with water and place in freezer

switching the M and N keys around on the keyboard

placing victims vehicle for sale on craigslist- really cheap with" only call between 11pm and 5am " in large print in the add

a little black shoe polish on the phone at work

setting all work clocks an hour early or late

generous amount of vasoline on toilet seat

super glue desk iteams such as stapler , mouse, and sticky notes to desk.

just to name a.few. hope that helps


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Shrink wrapped a guys car once


----------

